# Host Security Updates



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

Problems with the gallery and forum are because of a Security Update done by the Hosting Service Lypha Networks. I have contacted IPS for some help.

Vern

PS: Caught me by suprise as well...









PHP SECURITY UPGRADE NOTICE
A COPY OF THIS HAS BEEN SENT TO CUSTOMERS ON FILE

Dear Valued Customers,

Due to the increasing amounts of spam, phishing and security risks on our servers, we have enabled phpsuexec on all servers. Enabling this module allows each thread process to run under the ownership of that particular user and will help us remove spammers and abusers more effectively. It will also drastically improve security on the server. The enabling of phpsuexec should not cause any errors/issues, however we ask that you verify and ensure all your scripts are working correctly, as some scripts are prone to any configuration changes and have strict running requirements.

Thank you.

Best Regards,
Host Security Dept.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Thanks Vern







for the info!

MaeJae


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Vern

Thanks for the info and the up date









Willie


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Thanks for the update Vern

Don


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Again...great work keeping us updated Vern!!


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

Still working this issue. I also had to involve the hosting service as well.









Vern


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

Just posted 2 test pics and they worked but some else thats not a moderator or admin needs to try it to make sure all is working properly.

Vern


----------

